# 2009 National Garden RR Convention...who's going?



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm starting to work up a plan to attend....and combine it with a Colorado vacation...to see the D&SRR, C&TS, and others. Who else will be the convention? Would you be interested in an MLS get together during the convention?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mike,
I'll definitely be there for the last three days of the convention and we'll see about any more! A get together sounds great!


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike 
I was coming over for 30 days to see everybody again but looks like it is a no go due to the present economic situation. 

I have done two such trips to Colorado and had a great time and this was to be my last but would cost several thousand Dollars more because of the rate of exchange as I am 
from the UK. 

To anybody that has not done the Convention and trip round Colorado it is well worth it LOTS to see so plan ahead it can be a once in a lifetime trip I have 1000 photos to remember it all by. 

Having done it before it is the People I met that I will miss most so my best wishes to you all 

Frustrated Dave


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike The Regal here I am planning on attending, probably friday, Saturday, and maybe Sunday, depending on my situation here at home. Looking forward to actually meeting all you guys from chat and here on MLS in person. The Regal


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't afford them both Mikey (Denver and Ontario) so 2009, we have decided to do Ontario BTS. 
Rod


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm seriously considering it. We may ride the California Zephyr over.. Gotta see what the finances can support.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Count Penny and I in... 

She loves NG locos... 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg now that is interesting. Going to Convention in Colo, Now I suppose I'm to go also? Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You will if you know what's good for you! ha ha ha! Just joking... 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have my room reserved. I've never ridden the CO narrow gage... can ya believe it? Now I'll get my chance! " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 

Yeah, I'd love an MLS get-together! Always a high point in any trip! 
Strike that. I was thinking of the NNG Con in Sept.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 12/14/2008 2:17 AM
Can't afford them both Mikey (Denver and Ontario) so 2009, we have decided to do Ontario BTS. 
Rod 




Looking forward to seeing you in Ontario Rod! Always a pleasure.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

If I can afford to make a trip to the USA this year I will have a choice between attending Marty Cozads bash or the GR Convention.

Marty will win that one easily.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Susie and I will be there. We are just not sure which days yet. We have to work around a niece's wedding in Lawrence, KS. Absolutely, there needs to be both a Roundhouse get-together as well as a MLS [reunion]. 
We already have our reservations at my cousin's house.

JimC.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nevermind... I also pulled a Dwight [" src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />]


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

This will be our first g scale convention we will arrive sun the 5th. We are going to do the drivers special and stay about three extra day after the convention to ride cumbres&tolec rr,pikes peak and the royal gourge and also go to the four corners. Hope to get to meet some mls folkes


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I dunno. That 20-minute drive to the convention hotel's gonna be brutal for me. I may have to take a pass.  

I'll be there, and I'll have the railroad open for the tours. I'm not on the bus tours, so if you want to see my railroad, rent a car and bring the GPS. 

I'll probably also be at the narrow gauge convention in September, at least for a day or two. I might be persuaded to have the railroad open for MLSers going to that convention, but September is too far away to plan right now. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there, in company with SWMTP. Mike, looking forward to an MLS get-together!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, you answered my question about seeing your layout. There's a possibility that I might pop up for a couple of days, but not the whole week, as Saturday the 11th is our 40th anniversary and I hate to subject my wife to a week of waiting on me as I trapse through people's backyards, just so she could enjoy that special dinner dinner. So if I can get a cheap airfare (our travel budgetis feeling the pinch), I might do a couple of days. Honestly, I'd just like to see the very best layouts and take in the vendors' exhibits. Riding the narrow gauge, which I truly enjoy, I can do at any time. BTW, if you don't mind telling tales out of school, e-mail me and tell me which layouts you would see(nudge-nudge, wink-wink).


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We made our reservations for air,car and room we are staying at the sleep inn $47.99 plus tax a nigth now i need to get a gps to find our way around. Any suggestions on a easy to use gps. Simpiler the better if you know what i mean.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I just got a Garmin Nuvi (I forget exactly which model number), which is an absolute no-brainer to operate. It's the one that sells for between $200 - $250, depending on where you look. You turn it on, type in where you want to go, and it gets you there. We an older version of the Nuvi in Phoenix this past summer, and it was MUCH easier than relying on the maps. Definitely wouldn't travel without one now. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still working on plans to attend...and I'm hoping someone will offer up suggestions for a place to have an MLS get-together during the convention in Denver.,,or offer to host it. The one at Duncan's last year was a flat out hoot...a major success...and I think EVERYONE had a great time.

Plans to attend the convention are easy for me....it's the lack of appropriate places to rent and drop off rental cars that is plaquing me. After the convention, I was hoping to drive south to ride the Royal Gorge RR dinner train and stay a night in Pueblo...then mosy down to La Veta to catch the Alamosa Train to Alamosa for a night there...then taking the Alamosa train south to meet the C&TS in Antonito and riding to Chama to stay overnight there..and maybe an extra day...then drive to Durango and spend two days there as well and fly out of Durango. Problem is...there's no place drop of a rental car in La Veta or rent one in Chama...that I've found so far. So my Colorado RR "tour" is being foiled. I've not given up yet though. Perhaps the Chambers of Commerce in those towns can offer up some suggestions...or the railroads themselves. 

I'll be staying with some relatives for a few days at the beginning of the week...and doing all the garden railway tours...and then spending the last two nights at the convention hotel. The Marriott is a lot further south in the Denver metro area than I thought. Somehow I got the impression is was in downtown downtown.

My two bits on GPSs...get the cheapest one you can get...it will work JUST FINE for GRR tours. I own two...one being part of our car..and have used four...Garmin, TomTom, Lexus, and Magellan. They have their differences...but they all have the ability to enter addresses and talk to you...the differences are in keypad details. Not a big deal. So far the four GPSs have flawlessly taken me to all the GRRs in the Bay Area, San Diego, and Phoenix...and on a 5000 mile tour of the West. I'm expecting the same in Denver. Only thing easier is riding the bus...which costs as much damn near as buying a GPS.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked at just renting one from the car rental company. But since we are renting a compact and the car company said i would have to up grade to a full size to use the gps and that means mo money plus to rent their gps it would cost $11.50 a day. We are going to stay an extra five days to ride some of the other trains in colorado so it would cost us $115.00 for the rental of the gps. So for another $100.00 or so i can buy my own. Thanks for the suggestions on the different types of gps systems. This being our first g-scale convention we hope to meet many of the mls folks. THANKA AGAIN.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

We are contemplating going at the end of July to visit some family & friends - I may be able to convince the wife we need a few EXTRA days.... 
if y'all don't mind a newbie tagging along that is... ) 

Anyone know how long as this show has been in Denver? I grew up there and never remember hearing anythign about it.... but that was some 23 years ago... 

Happy Railrroading.... 

Todd


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Idraw4u on 01/22/2009 4:26 PM
We are contemplating going at the end of July to visit some family & friends - I may be able to convince the wife we need a few EXTRA days.... 
if y'all don't mind a newbie tagging along that is... ) 

Anyone know how long as this show has been in Denver? I grew up there and never remember hearing anythign about it.... but that was some 23 years ago... 

Happy Railrroading.... 

Todd 

History of the conventions is shown on the 2009 NCRC website. The convention originated in Denver. The first one was in Denver, 1985. Again in 1994 for the 10th, 2004 for the 20th, and now 2009 for the 25th.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you... That makes a bit more sense to me. 
I left for boot camp in June of 85... No wonder I missed it.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be around the Convention somewhere, either keeping track of the live steam up track at the Convention grounds or out at the Colorado Railroad Museum. Look for Charles M , I will be wearing MyLargeScale Steam Badge SA#74 . Will be at the Museum grounds on Friday for sure running live steam on the DGRS elevated tracks. Come by and say hi. We also play with electric trains TOO !! 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 12/31/2008 7:00 PM
I'm still working on plans to attend...and I'm hoping someone will offer up suggestions for a place to have an MLS get-together during the convention in Denver.,,or offer to host it. The one at Duncan's last year was a flat out hoot...a major success...and I think EVERYONE had a great time.



Thanks for the kind words, Mike.

Should anyone in the Denver area contemplate hosting such a get-together at their place, but are not sure how to plan such a thing, send me a message, and I'll gladly share with you my files on taking a bit of the logistics out of the equation.

It's still work, but at least you'll be pretty much aware of what needs to be done before hand, rather than finding yourself "scrambling" too much during the event...


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 12/15/2008 4:11 PM
If I can afford to make a trip to the USA this year I will have a choice between attending Marty Cozads bash or the GR Convention.

Marty will win that one easily. 







What are the odds for Marty's Tony? I've been thinking of going this year...this could provide some extra incentive.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Charles if you have the time and means can you post a pic of your badge (and/or you) so I have some idea what I am looking for?

Also -
I read in the first class membership info that there is supposed to be a MLS badge 1st class members can down load to wear to events such as this.
Does anyone know where I can find it?


Thanks,


Todd


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Um, not to belabor the point, but if anyone in the Denver area is contemplating an MLS get-together/openhouse, I would suggest that it's not too early to start planning, or checking for interested attendees. 

I will also suggest that the available time to get things "figured out" before folks show up at your layout evaporates a lot more quickly than you'd think. 

An again, I'm willing to share my planning templates with any interested parties...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Forget what I originally wrote here. After some thought and helpful assistance from others, the day's on. 



http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/13/postid/90675/view/topic/Default.aspx

Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I am about 70 miles north of the convention center in Fort Collins, but I do hope to see many of you there on Saturday when my layout, and many other fine layouts in northern Colorado are on tour (free beer for MLS'ers







). I will also have a booth in the vendor's hall and I will be giving a clinic on "Low Cost Battery Power".


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Linda and I will probably be there.

We have our hotel reservations for that week and that's the hard part. I would recommend that anyone even thinking of going do the same as you can always cancel the hotel until the day before. But, the convention does get a reduced hotel rate and in all probability, it will book up full long before the convention.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone who can,t afford to stay at the marriott we got a room at the Sleep inn denver tech center at $47.99 per night. I think the sleep inn is only about three or four miles from the marriott. On sat the 11th we are going to drive up to ft collins to see the outdoor layouts this being our first convention and being new to gscale my wife and myself want to vist as many layouts as possible. We have seen pictures of some of them in gr magizine but can,t wait to visit them in person. Any suggestion on ones not to miss?


----------



## dgtaylor (Feb 16, 2008)

SJ and myself have booked hotel and convention, looking forward to it. Will bring live steam engine to run. Hope someone can host a get together.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, 

I am planning on going. I will be staying at the Marriot, and my father will be tagging along with me. This is my first GRR convention, and I am very excited. I'll bring my MLS badge and it'd be great if there was a MLS get together. I'd like to meet ya'll--don't get much of a chance being this far south in Florida.


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Greetings

Ann & I have registered for the Convention in Denver and are staying at the Marriott. We arrive in Denver 3 days before the Convention and are staying with friends. Post Convention we are travelling with friends to Ft Collins then to their home in Ranchester, WY for a few days before flying to Vancouver Island to visit with folk we met on the Garden Railway Cruise in 2006 

Our airfares were paid back in August 2008 (NZ$9500.00)
We are looking forward to the Convention and would like to meet up with MLS members.


Kind regards
Ian & Ann Galbraith

Masterton
New Zealand

http:www.culcreuchfold.org.nz


----------



## RGSW (Jan 3, 2008)

Made reservations at the Marriott beginning 5 July............see youall there...


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this the show in Colorado can? Someone post the OFFICIAL site link to send to other people that are interested in attending. Please.

Is there already one on this site that is suppose to promote these types of things.

Thanks

Someone at work is asking about because they are vac around this time and they would like to attend.
Thanks

Bubba


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi

Here is the link to the Denver Convention web site: http://www.2009ngrc.com

 
Cheers
Ian



http://www.2009ngrc.com/


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have got to be in Denver to look at some equipment for work in July, so I am trying to schedule my trip to coincide with the convention. It will be my first convention and I'm excited. If someone puts together a MLS thingy during the convention I would love to attend. 

Dan


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning to attend, but will be splitting my time that week between convention activities and the new romantic interest in my life who will be in the Denver area (actually, Superior, CO) at the same time. Trains are great, of course, but one has to have other priorities in life, as well!









I haven't yet registered for the convention because plans were up in the air, and I know I missed the early registration discount, but what the heck! It's only money! Won't need a hotel reservation since I'll be staying at my lady's parents' home, if they don't toss me out.


----------



## powlee (Aug 29, 2008)

We came over for the Arizona Convention and took an extended holiday. Really great time and made some friends. Did not intend `crossing the pond` for this one but first British Airways offered a good deal on frequent flyer miles, then  friends started sayig they were going. We had the bonus of a great exchange rate last year but not so good this year. Would have to stay at the hotel, one feels part of the convention. More big bucks. Another extended holiday afterward. 
So..............   We are coming again!!!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

powlee if you have not made your hotel reservations yet we are staying at the sleep inn denver tech center for $47.99 per nigth. I belive the sleep inn is about five miles from the convention hotel. That saves you a good bit of money to spend on other things. Just trying to help out.


----------



## powlee (Aug 29, 2008)

Pete
Thanks for info on the Sleep Inn. We have booked at the Marriott already but it may help a friend who is also coming over. Time is running out though,the rooms are up to $69.99


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Powlee were isn it that you and your friends are coming from. Did your friend try to use the aaa or the aarp discount.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

BTW, my railroad will be on tour on Tuesday, so y'all make sure you get there by then, eh? We are NOT on the bus tours, though. Sorry 'bout that. 

Later, 

K


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are not on the bus tour how will we find your location.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The convention book will have maps and descriptions for all the railroads. 

Later, 

K


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good we are doing the drivers special.


----------



## Chair-2009-NGRC (Mar 11, 2009)

Bubba, 

I'm the chair of the 2009 NGRC. What may I do to assist you and your friends in attending our convention?

Chuck


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,
Is Tuesday the only day you are on the tour? We won't arrive in Denver until late Tuesday and will have family obligations then. Susie and I would love to visit your layout one of the days we are there. Has Mike Reiley talked to you yet about an MLS get to gather on [Thursday]? We have obligations Wed. AM and Fri AM to see Royal George and Georgetown Loop.

All,
We are staying at the Tech Center Hampton Inn. I'm not sure what the regular rates are, because Susie gets the [Hilton] employee rate. The number if any are interested is, 303-804-9900.

JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
I'll be showing up on Wed. so any MLS event on Thurs. is definitely something I want in on! Let me know when and where!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

So far there is no plan...but everyone should keep Thursday night open to get together somewhere. As it stands now, there are only about 28 MLSers (from this thread) who say they are going...and that includes the wives. The convention is kinda in the boonies in Denver as Denver goes. It's not near downtown. My past experience says keep it simple and keep it close to the convention site because some folks will want to visit for an hour and then go into the showroom or go to bed or go be with the wife....etc. 

So....to really "plan" anything given that no one has offered up their home to host such a get together means we answer the question posed at the beginning of this thread...Who's going? 

Then we'll get to who wants to get together. 

Then we'll to the what, where, and (exactly) when part. 

Sooooooooooo....I'm off to put a poll on the forum and ask some questions. What we need is for folks to vote on the poll and express their opinions. 

And...anyone else that is planning on going, please chime in here.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Just to make a quick correction--the convention hotel is not in the "Boonies." " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> It's 15 minutes from downtown, and the light rail stop is across the bridge from the hotel. Catch a Rockies game while you're there. (vs. Washington Mon-Wed, pr Atlanta Thursday - Sun) If you were in Denver in 2004, it's NOT the same hotel. That one was in the Boonies. 

As for my railroad, we'll see how my schedule for the week plays out--additional hours may happen for those who aren't in town on Tuesday (or those who miss it on the bus tours). I'll announce here if that happens. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry...wasn't trying to say it wasn't a great location...but that it's NOT in downtown downtown Denver...with lots of restaurants within a block or two...i.e. NOT city. It's in Denver suburbs from what I see with great access. 

Question....does that light rail go all the way out to the Denver Airport?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It will, but right now you'll be waiting about 10 years for the train. If you're not renting a car, you're best bet will be one of the shuttles or a limo. I've heard from a few friends that the limos are actually cheaper than taking a cab, though I can't vouch personally for that. I will be more than happy to pick you up in exchange for one of Rich Yoder's 1:20.3 EBT mikados.  Heck, for that, I'll throw in the VIP tour of the Tuscarora Railroad, too. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

My question related to rental car returns. We'll be driving into Denver from Alburquerque after riding the C&TS, D&SNGRR, and the Royal Gorge Route...but the rental car return place is ONLY at the Denver airport. Only Avis and Hertz have off airport rental return places (there's one at the hotel)...if you want to pay about $600 more for that priveledge. I'm still working on how to get the rental car returned and us back to the hotel AFTER the BBQ on Friday night. We leave the next morning on the Amtrak to Salt Lake City. Getting to the Amtrak station from the hotel is another thing I'm working on. Details, details....


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Getting to the Amtrak station from the hotel is no problem, as the light rail will take you directly to the station. You'll want to check the schedules http://www.rtd-denver.com to make sure you get there early enough. While at the RTD site, check out the "Air ride" section, which offers bus service from DIA. The Arapahoe County route takes you to Nine Mile station, which is a light rail stop. I didn't see a stop for Belleview (the convention hotel) on the bus route, so you can transfer to light rail at Nine Mile. The bus/light rail combo will run you around $10, and runs into the early morning hours. 

It might be worthwhile cancelling your Friday night convention hotel reservation, and booking something in LoDo. There are a number of small, rather nice hotels/B&Bs within walking distance of Union Station, and it's a good neighborhood so you're safe walking. That way, you can catch the bus/cab/limo/shuttle from the airport to downtown Friday night and be done and ready to go the next morning. 

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's official... 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/13/postid/90675/view/topic/Default.aspx 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you very much Kevin...and that settles that as far as the MLS get together goes.


----------

